# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Viva Telephony νέος τιμοκατάλογος... :( 300% αύξηση! Πάνε καλά;

## lakis

Καλησπέρα,
έχοντας δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλους τους VOIP DID Providers, είχα κατασταλάξει και είχα μαζέψει όλα τα γεωγραφικά μου νούμερα στην VIVA.
Μου αρέσει η ποιότητα κλήσης, το πολύ καλό web interface κτλ. Διατηρώ εκεί κάποια νούμερα αλλά GOLD, άλλα sivler, άλλα bronze και αρκετά απο αυτά είναι απο φορητότητα εκεί.
Χθες πήγα να πάρω ένα νέο νούμερο και διαπίστωσα τον νεο τιμοκατάλογο της VIVA!!! Έπαθα σοκ!!! 16€/ μήνα GOLD νούμερο με 24 μήνη προεξόφληση... 384€!!!!
Πραγματικά άρχισα να γελάω και φαντάστηκα ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο λάθος. Επικοινωνώντας με το live chat με ενημέρωσα ότι δεν πρόκειτε για κάποιο λάθος, αλλά όντως έχει βγεί νέος τιμοκατάλογος με 300% αύξηση για να μπορέσουν να κρατήσουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών στο ίδιο επίπεδο...
Εγώ προσωπικά στην VIVA για τα νούμερα μου πληρώνω 36€/ μήνα. Οπότε πλέον θα πρέπει να πληρώνω 108 μήνα???? ή 2592€ αν 24 μήνες!!!!
Μάλλον δεν πάνε καλά ή για να το πω καλύτερα οι υπηρεσίες τους αρκετά καλές δεν είναι όμως για την δική μου τσέπη.
Γεια δείτε λίγο...
http://www.viva.gr/pricelist/


Οπότε έχετε να προτείνεται που να κάνω φορήτοτητα; 
Με την modulus ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος αλλά δεν έχει αυτοματοποιημένο panel...  :Sad: 
Την omnivoice την είχα δοκιμάσει πριν 4 χρόνια, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβληματα και έχει και κάποιες αυτοματοποιημένες υπηρεσίες.... αν και το πάνελ 4 χρόνια είναι ίδιο...


Έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε;

----------


## gsan

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκηο .
Δεν είναι δυνατόν σε εποχές κρίσεως αντί να συμπιέζονται οι τιμές πρός τα κάτω να ανεβαίνουν και μάλιστα με τέτοιο ποσοστό ότι αναβάθμηση υπηρεσιών και να κάνουν (στο κάτω-κάτω ας τις άφηναν όπως ήταν).
Εχω δύο bronze και το ένα είναι fax2mail το οποίο (fax2mail νούμερο) το έχουν και οι πελάτες μου και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω με αυτό για το άλλο δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.
Απο μένα πάντως η Viva παίρνει red card .
Σε ευχαριστώ @lakis που ενημέρωσες

----------


## jap

Τα είχα γράψει κι εγώ κι άλλοι φίλοι πριν χρόνια, όταν αυθαίρετα έκαναν κάποια νούμερα από απλά silver και χωρίς να έχουν εκ των προτέρων βάλει κάτω κάποιους κανόνες. Το τραγικό ήταν τότε η αλαζονεία τους. Τώρα έχουν μπει στην εξίσωση κι άλλα θέματα, τα έχουμε γράψει κι αυτά. Δυστυχώς η εταιρεία ξεκίνησε με τις καλύτερες προοπτικές αλλά πήραν πολύ γρήγορα τα μυαλά τους αέρα. Με τη δε τηλεφωνία, έχουν σταματήσει χρόνια να ασχολούνται, την έχουν στον αυτόματο.

Επί του συγκεκριμένου, εκμεταλλεύονται ότι όποιος έχει τέτοια νούμερα τα χρησιμοποιεί κιόλας και σε ένα βαθμό τα χρειάζεται. Δεν θέλω να το χαρακτηρίσω τι είναι αυτό, ο νοών νοείτω.

----------


## thourios

Μάλλον θέλουν να καταργήσουν την υπηρεσία εντελώς και διώχνουν τους πελάτες από μόνοι τους. Δεν τραβάει πλέον το Voip.

 :Evil:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλησπέρα,
> έχοντας δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλους τους VOIP DID Providers, είχα κατασταλάξει και είχα μαζέψει όλα τα γεωγραφικά μου νούμερα στην VIVA.
> Μου αρέσει η ποιότητα κλήσης, το πολύ καλό web interface κτλ. Διατηρώ εκεί κάποια νούμερα αλλά GOLD, άλλα sivler, άλλα bronze και αρκετά απο αυτά είναι απο φορητότητα εκεί.
> Χθες πήγα να πάρω ένα νέο νούμερο και διαπίστωσα τον νεο τιμοκατάλογο της VIVA!!! Έπαθα σοκ!!! 16€/ μήνα GOLD νούμερο με 24 μήνη προεξόφληση... 384€!!!!
> Πραγματικά άρχισα να γελάω και φαντάστηκα ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο λάθος. Επικοινωνώντας με το live chat με ενημέρωσα ότι δεν πρόκειτε για κάποιο λάθος, αλλά όντως έχει βγεί νέος τιμοκατάλογος με 300% αύξηση για να μπορέσουν να κρατήσουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών στο ίδιο επίπεδο...
> Εγώ προσωπικά στην VIVA για τα νούμερα μου πληρώνω 36€/ μήνα. Οπότε πλέον θα πρέπει να πληρώνω 108 μήνα???? ή 2592€ αν 24 μήνες!!!!
> Μάλλον δεν πάνε καλά ή για να το πω καλύτερα οι υπηρεσίες τους αρκετά καλές δεν είναι όμως για την δική μου τσέπη.
> Γεια δείτε λίγο...
> http://www.viva.gr/pricelist/
> ...


Εγώ θα έπαιρνα το "gold" νούμερο τους και θα το έκανα φορητότητα αλλού (με...ψίχουλα).

Ψηφίζω modulus και ας μην έχει panel, έχει καλή υποστήριξη και συμπαθητική ποιότητα.

----------


## 8anos

τι εννοείται με το αυτοματοποιημένο panel;

----------


## haris_led

Μας διώχνουν με λίγα λόγια.
Σε 1 χρόνο που λήγει το δικό μου, bye bye!

----------


## dimangelid

Εγώ έχω πάψει χρόνια να ασχολούμαι με την Viva για 3 λόγους:
1) Χωρίς να έχω Viva Points χρέωνε με αρνητικό υπόλοιπο, χωρίς να το γνωρίζω
2) Ζητάνε ελάχιστη κατάθεση 30 ευρώ!!!
3) Χρεώσεις ανά λεπτό
4) Το νταβατζηλίκι των 15 ευρώ για την και καλά ταυτοποίηση.

Τώρα που έκανε και τέτοιες αυξήσεις; Ποτέ ξανά! Είμαι χρόνια στην Omnivoice, πληρώνω 3 ευρώ το εξάμηνο το νούμερο και είμαι μια χαρά. Βέβαια έχει χειρότερη ποιότητα από την Viva και λιγότερες υπηρεσίες (αν και δεν τις χρησιμοποιούσα, οπότε δεν με νοιάζει) αλλά δεν πρόκειται να δώσω ποτέ λεφτά στην Viva με τις πρακτικές που ακολουθεί. Μια καλή εναλλακτική θα ήταν η Voiceland, την οποία έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά την περασμένη εβδομάδα μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο ότι πλέον δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες σε οικιακούς πελάτες... Άλλη σοβαρή εναλλακτική είναι η Modulus, αλλά να μην μπορείς να βάλεις αυτόματα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό σου είτε με Paypal, είτε με πιστωτική εν έτει 2015 με αποτρέπει από το να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Επίσης το μειονέκτημα όλων ανεξαιρέτως των Ελληνικών παρόχων VoIP τηλεφωνίας, είναι ότι οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις είναι όλες με codec C729, πράγμα που σημαίνει χαμηλή ποιότητα ήχου. Αν π.χ. αύριο κιόλας η Omnivoice ξεκινούσε να παρέχει full G711 codec (σε εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες) δεν θα το κούναγα ποτέ από αυτούς με ότι μειονεκτήματα και να έχουν. Και αν κάποιος θέλει τα Virtual PBX που παρέχει η Viva, μπορεί να ασχοληθεί να στήσει Asterisk σε ένα VPS και να κάνει μόνος του ότι θέλει  :Wink:  Και σίγουρα περισσότερα από αυτά που του παρέχει η Viva. Όταν πάνε να μου το παίξουν ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο, εισιτήρια θεάτρων και κινηματογράφων και εταιρία πληρωμών παίρνουν τα μυαλά τους αέρα (όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ένα άλλο μέλος λίγο πιο πάνω) και το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι το χρήμα και όχι να παρέχουν σωστές υπηρεσίες σε λογικές τιμές και να έχουν ικανοποιημένους πελάτες. 
Το συμπέρασμά μου και η γνώμη μου; *Ξεκινήστε να πηγαίνετε σε άλλους ελληνικούς VoIP παρόχους τα νούμερά σας και κυρίως τις "ακριβές" κατηγορίες. Και αν σας κάνουν νούμερα του στυλ "Δεν έχετε κάνει ταυτοποίηση άρα δεν σας αφήνουμε να φύγετε με φορητότητα" σκίστε τους στις καταγγελίες σε όλους τους φορείς.*

Υ.Γ.
Αν υπήρχε ακόμα το iCall της Altec Telecoms, ακόμα και χωρίς τις απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις, η Viva μπορεί να μην είχε μέλλον στον τομέα...

----------


## jimavagianos

Πραγματικά απαράδεκτη η αύξηση τιμών αυτή από τη viva. Φίλος μου έκανε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για την παράλογη αύξηση τιμής 300%! και καλά έκανε.Είναι γεγονός ότι η υπηρεσία voip τής viva ήταν εξαιρετική. Καλοστημένη, με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες αλλά η αύξηση τιμής αυτού τού βαθμού δεν δικαιολογείται σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν θέλει να κρατήσει το κύρος της ως εταιρία οφείλει να επαναφέρει τις τιμές, που είχε μέχρι προσφάτως ή έστω να τις αυξήσει ελαφρά σε λογικά επίπεδα πάντα.

----------


## thourios

Θυμάμαι που και η hol είχε πρωτοποριακή υπηρεσία Voip και μοίραζε και αυτή δωρεάν αριθμούς στα περιοδικά που κυκολφορούσαν τότε. Άψογη σε ποιότητα. Σταδιακά αρχίσαν κάτι περίεργα που να μην μπορείς να αγοράσεις χρόνο ομιλίας. Η πλατφόρμα δεν λειτουργούσε και η υπηρεσία καταργήθηκε. Με είχαν ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα να μεταφέρω τον αριθμό στην  omni. 
Πάντως σε μια έρευνα παλαότερα που είχα κάνει να δω τι παίζει στο εξωτερικό με τους αριθμούς Voip  είχα διαπιστώσει ότι είχαν τιμές και πάγια ΟΤΕ και είχα μείνει έκπληκτος με τις τιμές των Ελληνικών παρόχων Voip, Altec , hol χωρίς καθόλου πάγιο. Τώρα στο εξωτερικό δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει.
 Αυτό βέβαια δεν δικαιολογεί καθόλου την τακτική της viva.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πραγματικά απαράδεκτη η αύξηση τιμών αυτή από τη viva. Φίλος μου έκανε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για την παράλογη αύξηση τιμής 300%! και καλά έκανε.Είναι γεγονός ότι η υπηρεσία voip τής viva ήταν εξαιρετική. Καλοστημένη, με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες αλλά η αύξηση τιμής αυτού τού βαθμού δεν δικαιολογείται σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν θέλει να κρατήσει το κύρος της ως εταιρία οφείλει να επαναφέρει τις τιμές, που είχε μέχρι προσφάτως ή έστω να τις αυξήσει ελαφρά σε λογικά επίπεδα πάντα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι παράλογη και υπερβολική η αύξηση των τιμών. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα η καταγγελία. Εκτός αν η Viva έπρεπε να το ανακοινώσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πριν την εφαρμογή και δεν το έκανε.

----------


## lakis

Πριν 3 ημέρες, έστειλα email για να "διαμαρτυρία" στην Viva όπως μου είπαν απο το live chat, άλλα δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να μου απαντήσουν... κρίμα πολύ κρίμα...
Μάλλον με βλέπω για omnivoice... απλά έχω χρόνια να τους χρησιμοποιήσω.. θα πάρω πάλι ένα νου μεράκι για να κάνω πάλι τις δοκιμές μου.
Πέρα από modulus, ephone, omnivoice (Είναι οι μόνες που είχα δοκιμάσει), εννοείτε εκτός από easycall γιατί είχα τρεχάματα με ΕΕΤΤ, Προστασία καταναλωτή κτλ, έχετε κάτι καλό να προτείνεται;

----------


## nontasaggelis

Mετα τα νεα δεδομενα με την viva εκανα αιτημα φορητοτητας 3 αριθμων στην omnivoice προχτες!
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ OMNI. *XΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Η ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ!
ΑΡΑ, ΠΡΟΧΩΡΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ!*

----------


## lakis

> Mετα τα νεα δεδομενα με την viva εκανα αιτημα φορητοτητας 3 αριθμων στην omnivoice προχτες!
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ OMNI. *XΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Η ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ!
> ΑΡΑ, ΠΡΟΧΩΡΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ!*


Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο νέο! Ετσί απλά, θα τους ρωτήσω αν δέχονται και νούμερα τύπου 700χχχχχχχ.

----------


## thourios

Το κόστος της φορητότητας στην Omni πόσο είναι;

----------


## jap

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πριν χρόνια τα γράφαμε ότι την πάνε για φούντο την υπηρεσία. Και το travel, ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει; Μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές στου κασίδη το κεφάλι (δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανείς που ήθελαν να γίνουν και VMNO) το wallet τους έκατσε. Στην υγειά των κορόιδων  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξέρουμε τι έγιναν οι πελάτες αν είχε μείνει και κανένας; Πως ειδοποιήθηκε; αν μεταφέρθηκαν;
> Βγήκε κάποιο δελτίο τύπου. 
> Η έπεσε η υπηρεσία και τέλος.


Με αυτές τις παρανοϊκές αυξήσεις απλά διώχνεις τον κόσμο, ίσως να πήραν και έναν-έναν τηλέφωνο τους λίγους που απόμειναν.

----------

